# Damp in Rollerteam



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

My son has a Roller Team and has found damp in the right hand sidewall. It looks like it has gone undetected for some time and some repairs are going to be required besides a reseal wherever the damp is coming in.


Can anybody recommend a repairer in the Shropshire or nearby area that has a good reputation.


many thanks


John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does the lack of response mean that there is NOT a reputable firm in Shropshire, how about Wales then that is next door.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Also not Shropshire but how about Cannock Resprays, just over the border in Staffs. Despite the name they are mh repair specialists and have a good name. www.motorhomerepairs.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> Also not Shropshire but how about Cannock Resprays, just over the border in Staffs. Despite the name they are mh repair specialists and have a good name. www.motorhomerepairs.co.uk


Looks like they might have a clue, shame the gallery doesn't show any after pictures.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

How about Spinneys,
http://www.spinney.co.uk/
Not Shropshire but a bit further up the M6,
Misty


----------

